# The Dry Dog Food Index



## Six Star (20 October 2012)

_Hello! A little birdie has told me this Index is quite popular here, so I thought I'd copy it over here to save a trip to Petforums!_

 * * * * *​Ive based the below information on a 15kg adult dog, living in a home environment with moderate activity levels, and all prices are approximate and based on purchasing the largest pack size available. 

I have gathered the information from packet labels, websites and by contacting the manufacturers directly, and its as accurate as I can possibly make it  bare in mind that prices vary depending on where the food is purchased, and ingredients do change from time to time. 

I have loosely grouped the foods into three colour coded groups.

Green  these are the dry foods that I consider to be of exceptional quality. They have a very high meat content and little or no grains.

Orange - these are middle of the road foods. The quality varies immensely within this group, but I feel they all offer a good quality basic diet for normal healthy dogs, with a decent meat content and reasonable ingredients.

Red  these foods are the ones that I feel are extremely poor, and that should be avoided. They tend to have either an inadequate meat content,  too many cheap fillers, artificial additives, harmful chemicals, added sugar  or a mixture of all of those!

*I MUST STRESS THIS IS MERELY MY OPINION
 Of course, we won't all agree on what is a good food and what isn't. 
I am neither a vet nor a canine nutritionist.*​
* * * * *

*ACANA (grasslands variety)*

*Price (13.5kg):* £61.99
*Suggested daily amount:* 175g
*Daily feeding cost:* 80p

*Ingredients:* Fresh lamb meat, dried lamb meat, salmon, dried herring meat, russet potatoes, peas, chicken fat, sweet potato, fresh boneless walleye sun dried alfalfa, natural lamb flavor, deboned fresh duck, whole eggs, squash, turnip greens, tomatoes, carrots, apples, organic kelp, cranberries, blueberries, juniper berries, black currants, chicory root, licorice root, angelica, fenugreek, marigold flowers, fennel, peppermint leaves, chamomile flowers, lavender, summer savory, rosemary, lactobacillus acidophilus, enterococcus faecium.

* * * * *

*ALMO NATURE (holistic, medium breed)*

*Price (12kg):* £39.90
*Suggested daily amount:* 200g
*Daily feeding cost:* 66p

*Ingredients:* Brown rice (26%), fresh chicken (24%), maize gluten meal, chicken oil, beet pulp, sunflower oil, alfalfa, salmon oil, yeast, marigold, yucca extract, green tea extract, grape seed extract, minerals, vitamins.


* * * * *

*ALPHA (maintenance, beef)*

*Price (15kg): *£12.45
*Suggested daily amount:* 280g
*Daily feeding cost:* 23p

*Ingredients:* Wheat, wheatfeed, beef meal, maize, fish meal, poultry fat, minerals, vitamins, preservatives.

* * * * *

*APPLAWS (small/medium breed, chicken)*

*Price (12.5kg): *£44.99
*Suggested daily amount:* 165g
*Daily feeding cost:* 59p

*Ingredients:* Dry chicken meat, dry potato, poultry oil, fresh chicken, poultry gravy, salmon oil, beet pulp, dry whole eggs, cellulose plant fibre, brewers dried yeast, cranberry extract, yucca extract, citrus extract, rosemary oil extract, seaweed extract, chicory extract, suncured alfalfa extract, thyme extract, carrots, peppermint extract, rosehip extract, paprika extract, turmeric extract, carob extract, fennel extract, dandelion extract, oregano extract.

* * * * * 

*ARDEN GRANGE (lamb & rice)*

*Price (15kg): *£30.33
*Suggested daily amount: *230g
*Daily feeding cost:* 46p

*Ingredients: *Lamb meat meal (min 30%), rice (min 26%), maize, chicken fat, beet pulp, dried brewers yeast, egg powder, fish meal, linseed, fish oil, minerals, vitamins, nucleotides, prebiotic FOS, prebiotic MOS, cranberry extract, chondroitin sulphate, glucosamine sulphate, MSM, yucca extract.

* * * * *

*ARDEN GRANGE (sensitive, ocean white fish & potato)*

*Price (15kg):* £39.99
*Suggested daily amount:* 220g
*Daily feeding cost:* 58p

*Ingredients:* Potato (min 42%), white fishmeal (haddock] min 26%), beet pulp, chicken oil, linseed, fish oil, dried brewers yeast, egg powder, minerals, vitamins, nucleotides, prebiotic FOS, prebiotic MOS, cranberry extract, chondroitin sulphate, glucosamine sulphate, MSM, yucca extract 

* * * * *

*ARKWRIGHTS (beef)*

*Price (15kg):* £13.52
*Suggested daily amount:* 300g
*Daily feeding cost:* 27p

*Ingredients:* Cereals, meat and animal derivatives (min 4% beef), minerals, oils and fats, BHA, BHT. 

* * * * *

*ASHENBANK (lamb casserole)*

*Price (15kg):* £38.99
*Suggested daily amount* 230g
*Daily feeding cost:* 59p

*Ingredients:*Potato (min 41%), fresh lamb (min 24%), lamb meal (min 21%), potato protein, peas, sunflower oil, lamb fat, whole linseed, pea fibre, lamb digest, minerals, vitamins, L-carnitine, carrot flakes, DL-methionine, cranberry, manno-oligosaccharides, fructo-oligosaccharides, glucosamine, MSM, yucca schidigera extract, chondroitin, beta-carotene 

* * * * *

*AUTARKY (chicken with rice, vegetables & herbs)*

*Price (15kg):* £18.99
*Suggested daily amount:* 300g
*Daily feeding cost:* 37p

*Ingredients:* Maize, chicken meat meal (28%), rice, chicken fat,  carrot and green leaf veg, (min 4%),   whole linseed,  beet pulp,  prairie meal, mixed herbs and spices,  yucca,  yeast

* * * * *

*AUTARKY (salmon dinner with rice, vegetables & herbs)*

*Price (15kg):* £25.50
*Suggested daily amount:* 190g
*Daily feeding cost:* 32p

*Ingredients:*Salmon (min 35%), rice (min 33%), oats, chicken fat, yeast, full-fat linseed, alfalfa, prairie meal, peas, unmolassed beet pulp, dicalcium phosphate, mannanoligosaccharides, milkthistle, marigold, mnettle, seaweed, blackcurrant extract, carrot, yucca extract, thyme, beetroot, tomato, peppermint, fennel, paprika, turmeric, dandelion, ginger, fenugreek, roesmary extract, oregano and aloe vera (min 0.4% herbs, min 4% vegetables). 

* * * * *

*BAKERS COMPLETE (bacon, liver & vegetables)*

*Price (15kg):* £28.60 
*Suggested daily amount:* 300g
*Daily feeding cost:* 57p

*Ingredients:* Cereals, meat and animal derivatives (min 4% fresh meat), vegetable protein extracts, oils and fats, derivatives of vegetable origin, various sugars, minerals, vegetables (min 4%), EC permitted additives and colourings.

* * * * *

*BAKERS MEATY MEALS (lamb)*

*Price (3kg):* £7.69
*Suggested daily amount:* 300g
*Daily feeding cost:* 76p

*Ingredients:*Cereals, meat and animal derivatives (26% meat of which 4% lamb), various sugars, vegetable protein extracts, oils, fats, minerals.

* * * * *

*BARKING HEADS (''Good Hair Day'', lamb & rice)*

*Price (12kg):* £37.88
*Suggested daily amount:* 200g
*Daily feeding cost:* 63p 

*Ingredients:* Boneless lamb, dried lamb (total lamb 50%), brown rice, oats, barley, trout, lamb fat, natural flavours, lucerne, seaweed, tomato, glucosamine, chondroitin

* * * * * 

*BOB & LUSH (duck with potato & peas)*

*Price (7.5kg):* £39.99
*Suggested daily amount:* 230g
*Daily feeding cost:* £1.24

*Ingredients:* Fresh duck (24%), duck meal (24%), potatoes (22%), peas (9%), sugar beet pulp (7%), duck fat (6%), duck digest (3%), brewers yeast (2%), linseed (2%), minerals, vitamins, yucca schidigera extract (0.5%), prebiotics MOS (0.2%), FOS (0.2%)

* * * * * 

*BREEDERPACK (working dog)*

*Price (15kg):* £10.50
*Suggested daily amount:* 300g
*Daily feeding cost:* 11p

*Ingredients:* Cereals, meat and animal derivatives, derivatives of vegetable origin, vegetable protein extracts, oils and fats, various sugars, minerals, yeasts, EEC permitted antioxidants, preservatives and colourants

* * * * *

*BURGESS SUPADOG (rich in beef)*

*Price (15kg):* £17.99
*Suggested daily amount:* 260g
*Daily feeding cost:* 31p

*Ingredients:* Wheat, beef meal (min 14%), wheat feed, chicken meal, poultry fat, peas, salt, calcium carbonate, monocalcium phosphate, preservative potassium sorbate, coloured with sunset  yellow, tartrazine, ponceau 4R, iron oxide, titanium dioxide, patent blue V 

* * * * *

*BURGESS SUPADOG (sensitive, lamb & rice)*

*Price (12.5kg):* £24.99
*Suggested daily amount:* 260g
*Daily feeding cost:* 52p

*Ingredients:* Lamb meal (26%), rice (26%), beet pulp, poultry fat, salt, vitamins.


----------



## Six Star (20 October 2012)

*BURNS (fish & rice)*

*Price (15kg):* £43.99
*Suggested daily amount:* 150g
*Daily feeding cost:* 43p

*Ingredients:* Brown rice (min 63%), fish (min 18%), oats, peas, fish oil, sunflower oil, seaweed, minerals, vitamins.

* * * * *

*BURNS (chicken & maize)*

*Price (15kg):* £42.20
*Suggested daily amount:* 150g
*Daily feeding cost:* 42p

*Ingredients:*Maize (min 70%), chicken meal (min 16%), peas, chicken oil, seaweed, minerals, vitamins.

* * * * *

*CANAGAN (chicken) *

*Price (12kg): * £52.99
*Suggested daily amount:* 200g
*Daily feeding cost:* 88p

*Ingredients:* Freshly prepared deboned chicken (26%), dried chicken (25%), sweet potato, peas, potato, pea protein, alfalfa, chicken fat (3.1%), dried egg (3.1%), chicken gravy (1.6%), salmon oil (1.2%), minerals, vitamins, glucosamine, MSM, apple, carrot, spinach, psyllium, seaweed, fructooligosaccharides, chondroitin, camomile, peppermint, marigold, cranberry, aniseed, fenugreek. 

* * * * * 

*CHAPPIE (original)*

*Price (15kg):* £18.79
*Suggested daily amount:* 250g
*Daily feeding cost:* 31p

*Ingredients:* Cereals, derivatives of vegetable origin, meat and animal derivatives, oils and fats, minerals.

* * * * *

*CHUDLEYS (working classic)*

*Price (15kg):* £16
*Suggested daily amount:* 220g
*Daily feeding cost:* 23p

*Ingredients:*Wheat, chicken meat meal, maize, chicken fat, barley, rice, chicken liver, full fat soya, unmolassed beet pulp, dicalcium phosphate, yeast, salmon oil, blackcurrant extract, taurine, seaweed, with EC permitted antioxidants; mixed tocopherols, vitamin C and rosemary extract 
* * * * *

*COLLARDS (turkey & rice)*

*Price (12kg):* £39.95
*Suggested daily amount:* 270g
*Daily feeding cost:* 90p

*Ingredients:*: Rice (40%), turkey meal (min 26%), wholegrain barley (14%), linseed, sugar beetpulp, poultry oil, hydrolised poultry digest, dried alfalfa, natural seaweed, chicory root extract, sodium chloride, potassium chlrodie, methionine, marigold extract, rosemary extract 

* * * * *

*CSJ (champ)*

*Price (15kg):* £10.75
*Suggested daily amount:* 300g
*Daily feeding cost:* 21p

*Ingredients:* Wheat, beef & lamb meal, maize, chicken fat, chicken liver, unmolassed beet pulp, alfalfa, salmon oil, salt, yucca schidigera

* * * * *

*CSJ (No Grainer)*

*Price (15kg):* £35
*Suggested daily amount:* 250g
*Daily feeding cost:* 58p

*Ingredients:* Tripe (26%), potato, poultry meal, chicken fat, duck meal, chicken liver, peas, salmon meal (4%), unmolassed beet pulp, alfalfa, carrot, full fat linseed, yeast, apple, cellulose, nettle, seaweed, mannan oligosaccharides, milk thistle, marigold, tomato, glucosamine, dandelion, celery, burdock root, devils claw root, yucca schidigera, blackcurrant, green lipped mussel (100mg/kg), kale, beetroot, rosemary. 

* * * * *
*DAVIES (ranger, chicken & rice)*

*Price (15kg):* £28.91
*Suggested daily amount:* 240g
*Daily feeding cost:* 46p

*Ingredients:* Chicken, rice, maize, chicken meat  meal, chicken fat, sugar beet  fibre, fish meal, vitamins, minerals, chicken digest, dried yeast, yucca meal. 

* * * * *

*DENES (healthy skin option, rich in chicken, turkey & rice with added herbs)*

*Price (15kg):* £35.35
*Suggested daily amount:* 250g
*Daily feeding cost:* 58p

*Ingredients:* Maize, poultry meat meal (chicken min 14%, turkey min 4%), rice (min 15%), chicken oil, linseed, vitamins, minerals, fish oil, brewers yeast, whole egg powder, alfalfa, cleavers, marshmallow root powder, celery seed, fenugreek, chondroitin sulphate, methylsulphonylmethane (MSM), glucosamine sulphate, rosemary oil 

* * * * *

*DR JOHN SILVER MEDAL (chicken)*

*Price (15kg):* £9.50
*Suggested daily amount:* 290g
*Daily feeding cost:* 18p

*Ingredients:* Cereals, meat and animal derivatives, minerals, oils and fats, ECC additives.

* * * * *

*EARTHBORN HOLISTIC (primitive natural)*

*Price (15kg):* ?
*Suggested daily amount:* 200g
*Daily feeding cost:* ?

*Ingredients:* Turkey meal, chicken meal, whitefish meal, potatoes, chicken fat (preserved with mixed tocopherols), dried egg product, tomato pomace, peas, blueberry fibre, cranberry fibre, apples, blueberries, carrots, spinach, cranberries, potassium chloride, choline chloride, DL-cethionine, L-lysine, taurine, beta-carotene, L-carnitine, vitamin A supplement, vitamin D3 supplement, vitamin E supplement, zinc sulfate, ferrous sulfate, niacin, folic ccid, biotin, manganese sulfate, copper sulfate, salt, calcium pantothenate, thiamine mononitrate, pyridoxine hydrochloride, riboflavin supplement, L-ascorbyl-2-polyphosphate, zinc proteinate, manganese proteinate, copper proteinate, calcium iodate, sodium selenite, cobalt carbonate, vitamin B12 supplement, yucca schidgera extract, rosemary extract, dried lactobacillus plantarum fermentation product, dried enterococcus faecium fermentation product, dried lactobacillus casei fermentation product, dried lactobacillus acidophilus fermentation product. 

* * * * * 

*EDEN (holistic, multi-meat and fish formula)*

*Price (15kg):* £49.99
*Suggested daily amount:* 220g
*Daily feeding cost:* 73p

*Ingredients:* Chicken (19%), dried chicken (17%), salmon (16%), dried herring (14%), potato (10%), sweet potato (5%), chicken fat (5%), dried duck (4%), whole dried egg (3%), chicken gravy (2%), white fish (2%), lucerne, pea fibre, mineral, vitamins, carrot, spinach, apple, joint support pack (glucosamine, MSM, chondroitin), rosehips, camomile, burdock root, aniseed, fenugreek, mixed herbs (thyme, marjoram, oregano, sage) seaweed, cranberry, prebiotic FOS 

* * * * *

*EUKANUBA (medium breed, chicken)*

*Price (15kg):* £48.99
*Suggested daily amount:* 150g
*Daily feeding cost:* 49p 

*Ingredients:* Chicken (24%), maize, wheat, animal fat, sorghum, barley, poultry meal, dried beet pulp, chicken digest, dried whole egg, brewers dried yeast, potassium chloride, salt, sodium hexametaphosphate, fish oil, linseed, DL-methionine, EC permitted antioxidants

* * * * *

*EUROPA (chicken & rice)*

*Price (15kg):* £38
*Suggested daily amount:* 275g
*Daily feeding cost:* 70p

*Ingredients:* Rice (46%), poultry meal (20%), maize, chicken fat, brewers yeast, sugar beet, linseed, seaweed, sunflower oil, vitamins, minerals, yucca extract.

* * * * *

*FISH4DOGS (finest fish)*

*Price (12kg):* £48.50
*Suggested daily amount:* 205g
*Daily feeding cost:* 83p 

*Ingredients:* Fresh fish (30.5%), potato (30.5%), herring meal (21%), salmon oil, beet fibre, brewers yeast, minerals, vitamins.

* * * * *

*FISHMONGERS (salmon & potato)*

*Price (10kg):* £29.99
*Suggested daily amount:* 250g
*Daily feeding cost:* 74p

*Ingredients:* Salmon meal (min 27%), potato (min 27%), salmon (min 24%), salmon Oil (min 9%), sugar beet pulp, salmon digest (min 2%), minerals, brewers yeast, potassium chloride, methionine, mannan-oligosaccharides, fructo-oligosaccharides, yucca extract, l-carnitine, beta carotene. 

* * * * *

*FROLIC (moist meaty ringos with poultry)*

*Price (7.5kg):* £18.64
*Suggested daily amount:* 300g
*Daily feeding cost:* 74p 

*Ingredients:* Cereals (min 4% rice), derivatives of vegetable origin, meat and animal Derivatives (min 4% poultry), oils, fats, vegetables (min 4% carrots), minerals, milk and milk derivatives, various sugars. 

* * * * *

*GELERT COUNTRY CHOICE (premium range, lamb & rice)*

*Price (15kg):* £29.95
*Suggested daily amount:* 225g
*Daily feeding cost:* 45p

*Ingredients:*Lamb meat meal (min 35%), rice (min 30%) maize, barley, chicken oil, dried brewers yeast, salmon oil, vitamins, minerals, mannan-oigosaccharide, glucosamine, chondroitin.


----------



## Six Star (20 October 2012)

*GILPA (super value mix)*

*Price (15kg):* £17.41
*Suggested daily amount:* 320g
*Daily feeding cost:* 37p

*Ingredients:* Poultry, wheat, maize, wheatfeed, poultry fat, rice, potato, carrots, vitamin premix, dicalcium phosphate, flax seed, salt, mixed herbs, yucca extract, minerals, trace elements, vitamins, zinc chelate, EEC permitted antioxidants 

* * *  * *

*GOLDEN EAGLE (holistic chicken formula)*

*Price (15kg):* £67.49
*Suggested daily amount:* 160g
*Daily feeding cost:* 72p

*Ingredients:*Chicken meal, wholegrain white rice, wholegrain brown rice,  refined chicken fat, oatmeal, potato, pork meal, whole linseed, tomato pomace, beet pulp, egg powder, salmon meal, peas, carrot flake, lucerne salmon oil, chicken liver gravy, mono sodium phosphate, salt, potassium chloride, seaweed, yucca, joint care pack, dried apple, cranberry, selenium, beta carotene, l'carnitine, minerals, vitamins 

* * * * * 

*GUSTO (original working)*

*Price (10kg):* £10.59
*Suggested daily amount:* 120g
*Daily feeding cost:* 12p

*Ingredients:* Cereals, meat and animal derivatives (min 14% beef, min 4% lamb), oils, fats, mixed vegetables (min 4%), EC permitted antioxidants, mixed tocopherols, vitamin C, rosemary extract. 

* * * * *

*HARRINGTONS (turkey & vegetables)*

*Price (15kg):* £23.57
*Suggested daily amount:* 350g
*Daily feeding cost:* 56p

*Ingredients:* Maize, turkey meat meal (min 14%), oats, meat meal, rice, peas (min 4%), beet pulp, poultry fat, digest, vitamins, minerals, linseed, kelp, yeast, citrus extract, yucca extract.

* * * * *

*HEALTHY PAWS (rabbit & rice)*

*Price (15kg):* £41.86
*Suggested daily amount:* 200g
*Daily feeding cost:* 55p

*Ingredients:* Brown rice, rabbit meat meal, oats, dried carrot, alfalfa, seaweed, chicken oil, salmon oil, organic sunflower oil, minerals, vitamins, dandelion herb, cleaver herb, dried cranberry. 

* * * * *

*HI-LIFE (moist meaty mince with chicken, turkey and bacon)*

*Price (3kg):* £6.99
*Suggested daily amount:* 320g
*Daily feeding cost:* 77p

*Ingredients:* Meat meals (turkey, chicken, beef & bacon in variable proportions min 17%), ground whole wheat, genetically modified soybean meal, wheat bran, sugar, fresh meat (min 4%), seasonal fresh vegetables (min 4%), poultry fat, salt, poultry stock, sunflower oil.

* * * * *

*HILLS NATURES BEST (mini/medium breed, chicken)*

*Price (12kg):* £42.99
*Suggested daily amount:* 220g
*Daily feeding cost:* 79p

*Ingredients:* Maize, poultry meal, corn gluten meal, animal fat, protein hydrolysate, brown rice, ground barley, wholegrain flakes, vegetable oil, dried beet pulp, dehydrated carrots, dehydrated peas, pulped tomatoes, spinach powder, fruit pulp of citrus fruits, pulped grapes, potassium citrate, linseed, l-lysine hydrochloride, calcium carbonate, sodium chloride, iron oxide, l-tryptophane, vitamins, trace elements, mixed tocopherols, citric acid, rosemary extract.

* * * * *

*HILLS SCIENCE PLAN (medium breed, chicken)*

*Price (12kg):* £39.99
*Suggested daily amount:* 200g
*Daily feeding cost:* 66p

*Ingredients:* Chicken (min 20%), turkey (min 10%), maize, chicken meal, turkey meal, soybean meal, animal fat, maize gluten meal, digest, flaxseed, vegetable oil, salt, potassium citrate, L-lysine hydrochloride, calcium carbonate, potassium chloride, taurine, L-tryptophan, vitamins, citric acid, mixed tocopherols, rosemary extract, trace elements.

* * * * *

*IAMS (small/medium breed, chicken)*

*Price (15kg):* £31.99
*Suggested daily amount:* 150g
*Daily feeding cost:* 31p

*Ingredients:* Chicken (24%), maize, wheat, animal fat, poultry meal, sorghum, barley, dried beet pulp, chicken digest, fish meal, dried whole egg, brewers dried yeast, potassium chloride, sodium chloride, sodium hexametaphosphate, DL-methionine.
 PAGE TWO

* * * * *

*JAMES WELLBELOVED (turkey & rice)*

*Price (15kg):* £39.99
*Suggested daily amount:* 235g
*Daily feeding cost:* 63p

*Ingredients:* Rice (26%), turkey meat meal (26%), oats (19%) whole linseed, turkey gravy, turkey fat, sugar beet pulp, alfalfa, natural seaweed, chicory extract, sodium chloride, calcium carbonate, lysine, DL-methionine, yucca extract, threonine, JWB special ingredients.

* * * * *

* JAMES WELLBELOVED (cereal free, ocean white fish & vegetable)*

*Price (10kg):* £42.49
*Suggested daily amount:* 250g
*Daily feeding cost:* £1.06

*Ingredients:* Ocean white fish meal (26%), pea starch (26%), potato flakes (20%), tomato pomace, whole linseed, fish stock, fish oil, olive oil, peas, sugar beet pulp, alfalfa meal, natural seaweed, carrot, chicory pulp, potassium chloride, parsley, nettle, chicory extract, sodium chloride, calcium carbonate, glucosamine, chondroitin, yucca extract. 

* * * * *

* JON ANGELL PETCO (small/medium breed, fresh scottish salmon)*

*Price (15kg):* £45
*Suggested daily amount:* 290g
*Daily feeding cost:* 88p

*Ingredients:* Salmon (min 37%:i ncludes min. 26% salmon meal, min. 11% fresh almon), potato (min 37%), salmon oil, sugar beet pulp, peas, brewers yeast, minerals, vitamins 

* * * * *

*LATHAMS (lamb & rice)*

*Price (10kg):* £24.99
*Suggested daily amount:* 250g
*Daily feeding cost:* 62p

*Ingredients:* Lamb meat meal (26%), rice (26%), peas, potato, chicken fat, sugar beet pulp (5%), linseed (2.5%), digest, seaweed (1.25%), tomato, carrot, alfalfa, chicory, yucca schidigera extract, calcium carbonate, glucosamine, chondroitin.

* * * * *

* LAUGHING DOG (lamb)*

*Price (15kg):* £39.82
*Suggested daily amount:* 250g
*Daily feeding cost:* 66p

*Ingredients:* Lamb meat meal (30%), barley meal (30%), vegetables (16% potato, pea, carrot), oatmeal (7%), sugar beet flake, vegetable oil (4%), linseed (1%), minerals, citrus extract, tocopherols, yucca extract, rosemary extract 

* * * * *

*LILYS KITCHEN (chicken & vegetable bake)*

*Price (7.5kg):* £49.94
*Suggested daily amount:* 250g
*Daily feeding cost:* £1.63

*Ingredients:* Fresh organic chicken (26%), rice, oats, barley, brown lentils, whole flaxseed, sunflower seeds, broccoli, carrot, parsnip, peas, spinach, curly kale, honey, herbs: golden rod, kelp, cleavers, nettles, rosehips, aniseed, marigold petals, milk thistle, dandelion root, burdock root, omega 3 and 6.

* * * * *

*LILYS KITCHEN (grain free, chicken & duck)*

*Price (1kg):* £6.49
*Suggested daily amount:* 250g
*Daily feeding cost:* £1.62

*Ingredients:* Fresh chicken and duck meat (38%), sweet potatoes, peas, lentils, pea protein, flaxseed, chicken liver (4%), eggs, chicken gravy, calcium carbonate, salmon oil, apples, carrots, spinach, cranberries,alfalfa, rosehip, chickweed, cleavers, golden rod, nettles, kelp, celery root, milk thistle, dandelion root, burdock root, marigold petals, chicory root, vitamins, minerals 

* * * * *

*LUKULLUS (charolais beef & trout)*

*Price (15kg):* £37.90
*Suggested daily amount:* 180g
*Daily feeding cost:* 45p

*Ingredients:* Beef meal (28%), brown rice, trout meal (6%), cold pressed rapeseed oil, algae, alfalfa, beets, rice germs, herbs, pears, apples, egg yolk powder, caraway, linseed oil, carob, silica, kieselgur, yucca schidigera, bilberries, trace elements, vitamins


----------



## Six Star (20 October 2012)

* MARKUS MUHLE (NaturNah formula)*

*Price (15kg):* £36.99
*Suggested daily amount:* 150g
*Daily feeding cost:* 36p

*Ingredients:* Poultry meat meal (27%), whole grain corn flour (13%), brown rice flour (13%), wild rumen meal (5%), rice germ, wild-bone meal, corn germ, jerusalem artichoke flour, beet powder, sea fish meal (5%), linseed oil, rapeseed oil, fruit powder (from locust beans, pineapple, papaya, banana, acerola cherry, apple, pear, blueberry, mango, raspberry), herbs, egg yolk powder, salmon oil, algae meal, trace elements, vitamins.  

* * * * *

*MILBURNS (chicken & rice)*

*Price (15kg):* £32.99
*Suggested daily amount:* 290g
*Daily feeding cost:* 64p 

*Ingredients:* Rice (min 26%), poultry meal (min 26%), barley, oats, poultry fat, beet pulp, fish meal, brewers yeast, yucca, minerals, vitamins.

* * * * *

*MILLIES WOLFHEART (salmon & vegetable)*

*Price (15kg):* £49.95
*Suggested daily amount:* 180g
*Daily feeding cost:* 60p

*Ingredients:*Salmon (min 69.68%), sweet potato, potato flake, salmon meal, salmon oil, pea fibre, lucerne, salmon gravy, vitamins, minerals, monosodium phosphate, mixed herbs (thyme, marjoram, oregano, parsley, sage), joint pack (clucosamine, MSM, chondroitin sulphate), dried cranberry, aniseed, fenugreek, spinach flakes, carrot flakes, dried apple, lovage powder, seaweed meal, camomile powder, burdock root powder, dandelion herb, peppermint 

* * * * *

*MOORLANDS PET FOODS LTD. (working dog, chicken & rice)*

*Price (12kg):* £36.49
*Suggested daily amount:* 250g
*Daily feeding cost:* 76p 

*Ingredients:* Freshly cooked chicken meat (37%), chicken meat meal (15%), white rice (14.32%), brown rice (14.32%), oats (10.23%), beet pulp (3.41%), chicken fat/oils (2.05%), chicken gravy (2.05%), minerals and vitamins (0.82%), mannan oligosaccharides (0.12%), fructo oligosaccharides (0.12%), glucosamine (0.04%). 

* * * * *

*NATURAL DOG FOOD COMPANY (salmon & rice)*

*Price (15kg):* £42.95
*Suggested daily amount:* 150g
*Daily feeding cost:* 42p 

*Ingredients:* Fresh salmon (min 24%), rice (24%), oats, dried salmon (min 13%), mixed vegetables (9%), herbs, barley, whole linseed, chicken oil, brewers yeast, sugar beet, seaweed.

* * * * *

*NUTRO CHOICE (lamb & rice)*

*Price (12kg):* £38.90
*Suggested daily amount:* 200g
*Daily feeding cost:* 64p

*Ingredients:* Dried lamb protein (min 26 %), ground rice (min. 26 %), rice flour, dried beetroot, chicken fat (min 4 %), sunflower oil (min 3.5 %), rice gluten, salt, potassium chloride, fish oil, marigold extract, dried algae, rosemary extract 

* * * * *

*OMEGA MAINTENANCE FORMULA (for working & sporting dogs)*

*Price (15kg):* £12.99
*Suggested daily amount:* 300g
*Daily feeding cost:* 25p 

*Ingredients:* Cereals, meat and animal derivatives, vegetable protein extracts, derivatives of vegetable origin, oils and fats, minerals, BHA, BHT.

* * * * *

*ORGANIPETS (free range organic chicken, rice & herbs)*

*Price (12kg):* £49.99
*Suggested daily amount:* 200g
*Daily feeding cost:* 83p

*Ingredients:* Organic fresh chicken (min 22%), organic whole rice (min 19%), chicken meal, prairie meal, organic oats, organic barley, organic peas, organic skimmed milk, maize protein, organic sunflower oil, chicken oil, whole linseed, seaweed meal, vegetable pomace, salmon oil, organic herbs (including oregano, rosemary, sage and thyme). 

* * * * *

*ORIJEN (six fish)*

*Price (13.5kg):* £64.99
*Suggested daily amount:* 175g
*Daily feeding cost:* 84p

*Ingredients:* Fresh salmon, salmon meal, herring meal, russet potato, fresh whitefish, sweet potato, peas, salmon oil, fresh walleye, fresh herring, alfalfa, fresh flounder, fresh lake trout, dehydrated kelp, pumpkin, carrots, spinach, turnip greens, apples, cranberries, saskatoon berries, black currants, choline chloride, psyllium, liquorice root, angelica root, fenugreek, marigold flowers, sweet fennel, peppermint leaf, chamomile flowers, dandelion, summer savory, rosemary, sea salt, vitamin supplements, mineral supplement, dried lactobacillus acidophilus product, dried enterococcus faecium fermentation product.

* * * * *

*PASCOES (country gold)*

*Price (15kg):* £17.47
*Suggested daily amount:* 500g
*Daily feeding cost:* 58p

*Ingredients:* Cereals, meat and animal derivatives, vegetables, oils, fats, sugars, minerals, vitamins, E133, E102, E124, E155, BHT, BHA 

* * * * * 

*PEDIGREE (beef, rice & vegetables)*

*Price (15kg):* £27.55
*Suggested daily amount:* 200g
*Daily feeding cost:* 36p 

*Ingredients:* Cereals, meat and animal derivatives (min 4% beef), oils and fats, vegetable protein extracts, derivatives of vegetable origin, vegetables (min 4% carrots, min 4% green beans), minerals.

* * * * *

*PETS AT HOME ADVANCED NUTRITION (sensitive, fresh salmon)*

*Price (10kg):* £33.99
*Suggested daily amount:* 210g
*Daily feeding cost:* 72p 

*Ingredients:* Fresh trout and salmon (min 36% [trout min 21%, salmon min 15%]), potato flakes, pea starch, sugar beet pulp, potato protein, salmon meal, sunflower oil, salmon oil, salmon digest, minerals, brewers yeast, sodium chloride, potassium chloride, methionine, yucca extract, marigold meal, L-carnitine, beta carotene

* * * * * 

*PETS AT HOME COMPLETE  (chicken & vegetables)*

*Price (15kg):* £11.29
*Suggested daily amount:* 280g
*Daily feeding cost:* 21p

*Ingredients:* Cereals, meat and animal derivatives, (min 4% chicken), oils, fats, vegetables, (min 4% peas), minerals, colourants.  

* * * * * *

*PURINA BETA (lamb & rice)*

*Price (15kg):* £27.07
*Suggested daily amount:* 290g
*Daily feeding cost:* 53p

*Ingredients:* Cereals (min 4% wholegrain, min 4% rice), meat and animal derivatives (min 4% lamb) vegetable protein extracts, oils and fats, derivatives of vegetable origin, minerals, vegetables (min 0.5% chicory).

PAGE THRE
*PURINA PRO PLAN (chicken & rice)*

*Price (14kg):* £44.80
*Suggested daily amount:* 280g
*Daily feeding cost:* 89p

*Ingredients:* Chicken, rice, maize, dehydrated poultry protein, maize gluten, wheat, animal fat, digest, beet pulp, fish oil, dried egg, yeast, calcium phosphate, potassium chloride, salt, calcium carbonate, minerals, natural extracts.

* * * * * 

*PURIZON (chicken & fish)*

*Price (13.5kg):* £52.90
*Suggested daily amount:* 225g
*Daily feeding cost:* 88p

*Ingredients:*Dried deboned chicken (17%), dried poultry meat (17%), sweet potatoes, dried potatoes, powdered egg (7%), deboned salmon (7%), dried herring (5.5%), dried duck (5%), peas, poultry fat (3%), hydrolised chicken (3%), dried salmon (3%), lucerne, fresh deboned duck (2%), pea starch, pea protein, potato protein, minerals, vitamins, salmon oil, psyllium, apples, carrots, spinach, fructo-oligosaccharides, algae, chamomile, peppermint, aniseed, fenugreek, marigold, dried herbs - thyme, marjoram, oregano, parsley, sage, cranberries.


----------



## Six Star (20 October 2012)

*RED MILLS (leader)*

*Price (15kg):* £36.80
*Suggested daily amount:* 220g
*Daily feeding cost:* 54p 

*Ingredients:* Dehydrated chicken meat (min 20%), rice, maize, poultry fat, dehulled oats, linseed, fish meal, beet pulp, savoury chicken gravy, minerals, vitamins, vhicory extract, yeast extract 

* * * * *

*ROBBIES (chicken & rice)*

*Price (10kg):* £49.80
*Suggested daily amount:* ??
*Daily feeding cost:* ??

*Ingredients:* Brown rice, pearl rice, chicken, oats, chicken fat, green beans, carrots, spinach, sunflower oil, seaweed, sage, oregano, green tea, parsley, chicory, vitamins, minerals. 

* * * * *

*ROYAL CANIN (small breed, poultry)*

*Price (8kg):* £30.99
*Suggested daily amount:* 250g
*Daily feeding cost:* 96p 

*Ingredients:* Rice, dehydrated poultry meat, maize flour, animal fats, vegetable protein, maize, maize gluten, hydrolysed animal proteins, vegetable fibres, beet pulp, minerals, vegetable oil, fish oil, yeast, fructo-oligo-saccharides, sodium polyphosphate, hydrolysed yeast extract, green tea and grape extracts, Dl-methionine, egg powder, hydrolysed crustaceans, L-tyrosine, L-carnitine, hydrolysed cartilage.

* * * * * 

*SAINSBURYS (beef, duck & vegetables)*

*Price (3kg):* £2.99
*Suggested daily amount:* 230g
*Daily feeding cost:* 23p

*Ingredients:* Cereals, meat and animal derivatives (min 4% beef, min 4% duck) derivatives of vegetable origin, oils and fats, minerals, various sugars, vegetable protein extracts, vegetables (min 4%), yeast, EC permitted colourings and preservatives.

* * * * * *

*SIMPSONS PREMIUM (lamb & rice)*

*Price (15kg):* £35.65
*Suggested daily amount:* 245g
*Daily feeding cost:* 58p

*Ingredients:* Lamb meal (min 27%), brown rice (min 26%), maize, oats, chicken fat, beet pulp, dried egg, chicken liver digest, brewers yeast, potato protein, salmon oil, minerals, linseed, vitamins, yucca extract, cranberries, mannanoligosaccharides, fructooligosacharides, nucleotides, glucosamine, MSM, chondroitin

* * * * * 

*SIMPSONS PREMIUM (sensitive, grain free, salmon & potato)*

*Price (12kg):* £39.95
*Suggested daily amount:* 240g
*Daily feeding cost:* 79p

*Ingredients:* Deboned salmon, dried salmon, potato, sunflower oil,  beet pulp, dried egg, brewers yeast, salmon Oil, linseeds, minerals,  vitamins, yucca extract, cranberries, nucleotides, mannanoligosaccharides, fructooligosaccharides, glucosamine, MSM, chondroitin. 

* * * * *

*SKINNERS (field and trial, duck & rice)*

*Price (15kg):* £24.59
*Suggested daily amount:* 190g
*Daily feeding cost:* 31p

*Ingredients:* Rice (40%), duck meat meal (20%), oats, peas, whole linseed, sunflower oil, sugar beet pulp, vitamins and minerals.

* * * * *

*SKINNERS (field and trial, maintenance)*

*Price (15kg):* £17.99
*Suggested daily amount:* 190g
*Daily feeding cost:* 23p

*Ingredients:* Whole wheat, maize, chicken meat meal, barley, chicken fat, beet pulp, vitamins, minerals, trace elements 

* * * * *

*SKINNERS (ruff & ready)*

*Price (15kg):* £21.50
*Suggested daily amount:* 190g
*Daily feeding cost:* 27p

*Ingredients:* Beef meat meal, cooked flaked maize, wheat glucose syrup, baked wholewheat biscuits, cooked flaked peas, cooked wheat flakes, oils, vitamins, minerals, trace elements. 

* * * * *

* SYMPLY (lamb & rice)*

*Price (12kg): *£42.99
*Suggested daily amount: *200g
*Daily feeding cost:* 71p

*Ingredients: *Dried lamb (min 28%), white rice (min 26%), rice bran, rice flour, sunflower oil (min 9%), beet pulp, dried egg, seaweed


* * * * *

*TASTE OF THE WILD (high prairie)*

*Price (13.6kg):* £47.99
*Suggested daily amount:* 200g
*Daily feeding cost:* 70p

*Ingredients:* Bison, venison, dried lamb meat, dried chicken meat, eggs, sweet potatoes, peas, potatoes, canola oil, roasted bison, roasted venison, natural flavourings, tomatoes, ocean fish meal, salt, choline chloride, dried chicory root, blueberries, raspberries, yucca schidigera extract, dried fermentation products of enterococcus faecium, lactobacillus acidophilus, lactobacillus casei and Lactobacillus plantarum, dried trichoderma longibrachiatum fermentation extract, quality vitamins, minerals, potassium iodide, manganous oxide, biotin, calcium pantothenate, sodium selenite, folic acid.


----------



## Six Star (20 October 2012)

*TESCO (beef & country vegetables)*

*Price (6kg):* £5.23
*Suggested daily amount:* 300g
*Daily feeding cost:* 26p

*Ingredients:* Cereals, meat and animal derivatives (min 4% beef, min 4% fresh meat), vegetable protein extracts , derivatives of vegetable origin (min 1% charcoal), oil and fats ,various sugars minerals, yeasts, antioxidants, BHA, BHT, E153, E172, E172, E155, E202, E102, E133, E330, E338, E282, E200, E297 

* * * * *

*VETS KITCHEN (salmon & potato)*

*Price (7.5kg):* £29.99
*Suggested daily amount:* 200g
*Daily feeding cost:* 81p

*Ingredients:* Fresh salmon (min 24%), potato (min 24%), salmon meal (min 15%), brown rice, sugar beet pulp, oats, salmon oil (3.7%), brewers yeast, poultry digest, chicken fat, pork digest, minerals, vitamins, dl-methionine, marigold flowers, carrot, apple, seaweed, nucleotides, fructooligosaccharides, mannanoligosaccharides, glucosamine, methylsulfonylmethane, chondroitin sulphat, yucca schidigera extract, mixed tocopherols, rosemary, l-carnitine and beta carotene.

* * * * *

*VITALIN (maintenance, cereal free)*

*Price (15kg):* £36.49
*Suggested daily amount:* 250g
*Daily feeding cost:* 60p

*Ingredients:* Chicken meal meat (min 26%), potato (min 26%), refined chicken fat, sugar beet pulp, peas, carrots, yeast, fish meal, minerals, vitamins, glucosamine, chondroitin, MSM, yucca, prebiotic.

* * * * * 
*VITALIN (royale, daily pet diet)*

*Price (15kg):* £22
*Suggested daily amount:* 350g
*Daily feeding cost:* 52p

*Ingredients:* Cooked wheat, cooked sweetcorn, meat and marrowbone, cooked barley, vitamins, minerals.  

* * * * *

*VITALIN (sensitive, lamb & rice)*

*Price (15kg): *£28.99
*Suggested daily amount: *150g
*Daily feeding cost:* 28p

*Ingredients: *Lamb meat meal (33%), rice (26%), maize germ, sugar beet pulp, chicken fat, brewers yeast, vitamins, minerals.


* * * * *

*WAFCOL (salmon & potato)*

*Price (15kg):* £48.49
*Suggested daily amount:* 300g
*Daily feeding cost:* 96p

*Ingredients:* Salmon (25%), potato (20%), potato starch, lupin, linseed, vegetable oil, seaweed, calcium carbonate, dicalcium phosphate, vitamins, trace elements.

* * * * *

*WAGG (chicken & vegetables)*

*Price (15kg):* £9.99
*Suggested daily amount:* 400g
*Daily feeding cost:* 26p

*Ingredients:* Wheat, meat meal, wheat feed, maize, poultry fat, digest, rice, beet pulp, chicken meat meal (min 4%), linseed, peas, carrots, lucerne, minerals, yeast, citrus extract, yucca extract.

* * * * *

*WAINWRIGHTS (turkey & rice)*

*Price (15kg):* £33.49
*Suggested daily amount:* 250g
*Daily feeding cost:* 55p

*Ingredients:* Turkey meat meal (min 26%), rice (min 40%), whole grain barley, potato protein, refined poultry oil, whole linseed, sugar beet pulp, poultry digest, alfalfa, monosodium phosphate, natural seawood, sodium chloride, potassium chloride, methionine, marigold extract, yucca extract, rosemary extract.

* * * * * 

*WEBBOX (prime original with beef)*

*Price (15kg):* £9.99
*Suggested daily amount:* 310g
*Daily feeding cost:* 20p

*Ingredients:* Cereals , meat and animal derivatives (min  4% fresh beef) , derivatives of vegetable origin , oils, fats , fish & fish derivatives, minerals, EEC permitted antioxidants,  preservatives and colours . 

 * * * * *

*WHITES (chicken & rice)*

*Price (15kg):* £32.99
*Suggested daily amount:* 250g
*Daily feeding cost:* 54p

*Ingredients:* Chicken (26%), rice (26%), barley, poultry fat, sugar beet pulp, fish meal, brewers yeast, yucca extract, minerals, vitamins, omega 3.

* * * * *

*WINALOT (beef, rice & vegetables)*

*Price (15kg):* £22.95
*Suggested daily amount:* 310g
*Daily feeding cost:* 47p

*Ingredients:* Cereals, meat and animal derivatives (min 4% beef) vegetable protein extracts, derivatives of vegetable origin, oils and fats, minerals, vegetables (min 4% green vegetables, min 4% carrots), EC permitted additives and colourings.

* * * * * 

*YARRAH (organic chicken & grains)*

*Price (15kg):* £44.90
*Suggested daily amount:* 220g
*Daily feeding cost:* 66p

*Ingredients:* Grain (corn and wheat), meat and animal by-products (23% chicken), oils, fats, minerals.


----------



## quirky (20 October 2012)

Ooh, this is good timing 
My little IG seems to have gone off his Natures Harvest and I'm considering whether to go down the dry route for him.

I shall peruse this when I have more time.


----------



## Cinnamontoast (20 October 2012)

Hello!! I see you joined the dark side. Can we make this a sticky, please, TFC?


----------



## NeverSayNever (20 October 2012)

Excellent   Ive just started taking in Applaws for when i cant feed raw


----------



## Bix (21 October 2012)

I've studied this list over in the other forum (thanks to the link from CT previously) and it's been immensely helpful. Thank you for putting it here for us! I definitely agree this should be stickied (please)!


----------



## Molasses (21 October 2012)

wow!
Thank you


----------



## joop (21 October 2012)

Do u know if scats stock any of the green ones ? Thanks


----------



## Six Star (21 October 2012)

cinnamontoast said:



			Hello!! I see you joined the dark side. Can we make this a sticky, please, TFC? 

Click to expand...

Hello you! Yes! Well, kind of. Obviously a bit out of place seeing as I'm horseless  but thought I'd just throw this up on here, and will join in where I can


----------



## Alec Swan (21 October 2012)

An interesting listing.  Thank you.

One small problem;  before we can evaluate the values of any canine feed,  we need to be in possession of two important facts;

Firstly the _"Stated"_ protein content,  and not just that it contains 4% beef,  or 20% chicken,  but the protein levels,  and 

Secondly,  _"Exactly"_  how those protein levels are achieved.  

Protein can be extracted from urine and faeces,  and in some ruminant feeds,  that's exactly how it is provided.

I'm certainly not a nutritionist,  but the levels of protein which we offer dogs will have a vital and sometimes worrying effect upon their mindsets,  and behaviour.

Alec.

Ets,  again,  a very useful post,  well done and thank you!! a.


----------



## Six Star (21 October 2012)

Alec Swan said:



			An interesting listing.  Thank you.

One small problem;  before we can evaluate the values of any canine feed,  we need to be in possession of two important facts;

Firstly the _"Stated"_ protein content,  and not just that it contains 4% beef,  or 20% chicken,  but the protein levels,  and 

Secondly,  _"Exactly"_  how those protein levels are achieved.  

Protein can be extracted from urine and faeces,  and in some ruminant feeds,  that's exactly how it is provided.

I'm certainly not a nutritionist,  but the levels of protein which we offer dogs will have a vital and sometimes worrying effect upon their mindsets,  and behaviour.

Alec.

Ets,  again,  a very useful post,  well done and thank you!! a.
		
Click to expand...

Hi Alec, thanks for your message.

As I've said many times on Petforums, where this list has been for a good while, it's just a very rough basic starting point - a platform to give a rough idea of what is good and what isn't - and to start people off on their own research to find out all they want to know about food that interest them - the protein levels etc. 

That said - I, personally, do not believe protein has any adverse affect on behaviour - and that it is the quality of protein that we offer that counts, not the quantity.


----------



## Vicstress (21 October 2012)

Interesting post. Re. Protein the only 'proof' I have is an or excitable JR that went on low protein and was a much happier dog......food for thought tho (sorry couldnt resist)


----------



## Alec Swan (21 October 2012)

Six Star said:



			.......

That said - I, personally, do not believe protein has any adverse affect on behaviour - and that it is the quality of protein that we offer that counts, not the quantity.
		
Click to expand...

A couple of points,  or perhaps questions;  

Firstly,  the effect that protein levels would have or would be,  are certainly "Dog"  and possibly "Breed" dependant,  I'd suggest.  Though I'm not sure why,  I tend to gravitate towards those dogs which are busy by disposition.  They're the dogs which I find I can work with,  and there can be no doubt that those which have a predisposition to an excitable behaviour pattern,  will be affected by their _perceived_ protein levels.

Secondly,  it would be an interesting point to discover that the quality,  or perhaps source,  of protein is the reason for the displayed energy levels,  in some,  whilst others may seem relatively unaffected.

I've also noticed that the greatest influence on complete feed pricing levels tends to be the published protein levels.  Perhaps avoid the cheap,  but high proteins.  I'm not sure!

Alec.


----------



## stencilface (22 October 2012)

Thanks for posting this, I currently feed wainwrights (from reading your post on the other forum  ) but would like to try some of the other ones if possible, if I can feed less, then it might work out not too much more expensive.

Are you posting the Wet Dog Food index too?!


----------



## Cinnamontoast (22 October 2012)

Stencilface said:



			Are you posting the Wet Dog Food index too?! 

Click to expand...

Ooh, yes, please!


----------



## Six Star (19 February 2013)

A long time coming but I've finally got round (thanks to a nudge from cinammontoast ) to posting the The Wet Dog Food Index too... I wasn't going to add it on the edit of the Dry Food bit, so it's all at the start of the page, but I can't see to edit my posts for some reason, strange, anyway here it is! -

*The Wet Dog Food Index*

Like the dry food listings, Ive based the below information on a 15kg adult dog, living in a home environment with moderate activity levels, and all prices are approximate and based on purchasing the packets of food singularly, where possible. All the foods are complete diets, except those marked with a star (*). The foods marked with a star (*) should be fed alongside another complete food, either wet or dry.

I have gathered the information from packet labels, websites and by contacting the manufacturers directly, and its as accurate as I can possibly make it  bare in mind that prices vary depending on where the food is purchased, and ingredients do change from time to time. 

I have loosely grouped the foods into three colour coded groups.

Green  these are the wet foods that I consider to be of exceptional quality. They have a very high meat content and little or no grains.

Orange - these are middle of the road foods. The quality varies immensely within this group, but I feel they all offer a good quality basic diet for normal healthy dogs, with a decent meat content and reasonable ingredients.

Red  these foods are the ones that I feel are extremely poor, and that should be avoided. They tend to have either an inadequate meat content,  too many cheap fillers, artificial additives, harmful chemicals, added sugar  or a mixture of all of those!

As per the dry food thread - *I must stress that this is merely my opinion*, of course we won't all agree on what is a good food and what isn't. *I am neither a vet nor a canine nutritionist*, but I am a dog owner with a huge interest in dog nutrition.

* * * * *

**APPLAWS cans (chicken, tuna & vegetables) *

*Price (156g can): * £1.34
*Suggested daily amount:* 3 cans 
*Daily feeding cost:* £4.02

*Ingredients:* Chicken (28%), tuna (17%), pumpkin (8%), carrot (8%), peas (8%), rice (5%), water

* * * * *

**APPLAWS pouches (chicken, beef & vegetables) *

*Price (150g pouch):* £1.47
*Suggested daily amount:* 3 pouches
*Daily feeding cost:* £4.41

*Ingredients:* Chicken (45%), beef (15%), baby corn (8%), brocolli (8%), chicken broth

* * * * *

* ARDEN GRANGE PARTNERS cans (lamb, rice & vegetables) *

*Price (395g can): * £1.05
*Suggested daily amount:* 1 and a half cans
*Daily feeding cost:* £1.57

*Ingredients:* Lamb (70%), rice (5%), peas, carrots, pumpkin meal, beet pulp, fish oil, minerals, vitamins, seaweed extract, glucosamine, chondroitin, cranberry extract, yucca extract, nucleotides

* * * * *

* BURNS PENLAN FARM pouches (chicken, rice & vegetables) *

*Price (400g pouch): * £1.65
*Suggested daily amount:* 1 pouch
*Daily feeding cost:* £1.65

*Ingredients:* Chicken (20%) rice (20%), seasonal vegetables (20%), vitamins, minerals

* * * * *

* BUTCHERS CHOICE trays (turkey, game & vegetables)*

*Price (150g tray): * 60p
*Suggested daily amount:* 5 trays
*Daily feeding cost:* £3

*Ingredients:* Meat and animal derivatives (turkey min 7%, game min 6%), carrots (2.5%), peas (2.5%), minerals

* * * * *

* BUTCHERS cans (beef & liver)*

*Price (400g can): * 56p
*Suggested daily amount:* 2 and a half cans
*Daily feeding cost:* £1.40

*Ingredients:* Meat and animal derivatives (min 50%, incl. beef min 4%, liver min 4%, min. fresh meat min 15%), minerals



* * * * *

* CESAR trays (beef, pasta & carrots in gravy)*

*Price (150g tray): * 60p
*Suggested daily amount:* 6 trays
*Daily feeding cost:* £3.60

*Ingredients:* Meat and animal Derivatives (min 4% beef), vegetables (4% carrot), bakery products (4% cooked pasta), cereals, minerals, herbs

* * * * *

*CHAPPIE cans (chicken & rice)*

*Price (825g can): * 86p
*Suggested daily amount:* 1 can
*Daily feeding cost:* 86p 

*Ingredients:* Fish and fish derivatives (min 14% white fish), cereals (min 4% rice), meat and animal derivatives (min 4% chicken), oils, fats, herbs, minerals

Rated 'orange' purely for it's suitabilty for sensitive stomachs.

* * * * *

* DENES cans (rabbit, chicken & herbs)*

*Price (400g can): * 99p
*Suggested daily amount:* 2 cans
*Daily feeding cost:* £1.98

*Ingredients:* Meat and animal derivatives (min 4% rabbit, min 4% chicken), cereals, derivatives of vegetable origin, peppermint, parsley, cumin, vitamins, minerals, sugar

* * * * *

* HERMANNS ORGANIC cans (turkey with fruits & vegetables)*

*Price (6 x 400g): * £13.90
*Suggested daily amount:* ¾ of a can
*Daily feeding cost:* £1.71

*Ingredients:* Turkey (50%) apple, courgettes, jerusalem artichokes, celery, salad, linseed oil.

* * * * *

*HI LIFE NATURES ESSENTIALS pouches (fish with vegetables & rice) *

*Price (8 x 150g ): * £5.30
*Suggested daily amount:* 4 pouches
*Daily feeding cost:* £2.75

*Ingredients:* Fish (45%), garden vegetables (4% peas, 4% carrots), rice (4%), sunflower oil, fish oil, minerals, seawood extract, chicory extract, green tea extract 

* * * * *

*HILLS SCIENCE PLAN cans (chicken) *

*Price (395g can): * £1.83
*Suggested daily amount:* 2 cans
*Daily feeding cost:* £3.66

*Ingredients:* Chicken (11 %), pork liver, pearl barley, ground maize, pork, soybean meal, iron oxide, dried whey, vegetable oil, calcium carbonate, iodised salt, magnesium oxide, potassium chloride, vitamins, trace elements

* * * * *

* JAMES WELLBELOVED pouches (turkey with rice & vegetables in gravy)*

*Price (150g pouch): * 59p
*Suggested daily amount:* 6 pouches 
*Daily feeding cost:* £3.54

*Ingredients:* Turkey (26%), rice (4%),  peas (4%), carrots (4%), sunflower oil, sugar beet pulp, linseed oil, calcium carbonate, seaweed, alfalfa, potassium chloride, tomatoes

* * * * *

*LILYS KITCHEN cans (chicken & turkey casserole)*

*Price (400g can): * £2.20
*Suggested daily amount:* 2 cans
*Daily feeding cost:* £4.40

*Ingredients:* Chicken (45%), turkey (15%), rice, pearl barley, apples, broccoli,  squash,  peas, carrots, whole blueberries, flaxseed, omega 3 and 6, golden rod, nettle, aniseed, celery seed, rosehips, marigold petals, cleavers, kelp, alfalfa, milk thistle, dandelion root, burdock root

* * * * *

*LUKULLUS cans (venison & rabbit with rice, apple & linseed oil)*

*Price (6 x 400g): * £6.59
*Suggested daily amount:* 1 ½ cans
*Daily feeding cost:* £2.04

*Ingredients:* Meat and animal by-products (66% [including heart, liver, meat, stomach, tripe from rabbit and game]), meat stock, apples, rice, minerals, linseed oil

* * * * *

*NATURE DIET trays (chicken, rice & vegetables) *

*Price (390g tray): * 80p
*Suggested daily amount:* 1 and a half trays
*Daily feeding cost:* £1.60

*Ingredients:*Chicken (65%), rice (10%), vegetables (7%), natural ground bone, seaweed meal

* * * * *

*NATURES HARVEST trays (lamb & rice)*

*Price (395g): * 97p
*Suggested daily amount:* 1 tray
*Daily feeding cost:* 97p

*Ingredients:* Fresh lamb (65%), rice (21%), peas, carrots, scottish salmon oil, seaweed, glucosamine, vitamins, minerals

* * * * *

*NATURES MENU cans (chicken & salmon with vegetables & rice)*

*Price (400g can): * £1.30
*Suggested daily amount:* 1 can
*Daily feeding cost:* £1.30

*Ingredients:* Chicken (34%), salmon (25%), carrots (6%), peas (4%), rice (4%) sunflower oil

* * * * *


----------



## Six Star (19 February 2013)

* NATURES MENU pouches (beef & tripe with vegetables & rice) *

*Price (300g pouch): * 92p
*Suggested daily amount:* 2 pouches 
*Daily feeding cost:* £1.84

*Ingredients:* Beef (40%), tripe (20%), peas (4%), carrots (4%), rice (6%), minerals, various sugars

* * * * *

*PAL cans (chicken & beef in jelly)*

*Price (385g can): * 42p
*Suggested daily amount:* 3 cans
*Daily feeding cost:* £1.26 

*Ingredients:* Meat and animal derivatives (min 4% chicken, min 4% beef), cereals, derivatives of vegetable origin, minerals

* * * * *

*PEDIGREE cans (chicken in jelly) *

*Price (385g can): * 54p 
*Suggested daily amount:* 2 cans
*Daily feeding cost:* £1.08

*Ingredients:* Meat and animal derivatives (min 45% including min 4% chicken, min 4% fresh meat), cereals, derivatives of vegetable origin, sunflower oil (0.5%), fats, minerals

* * * * *

*PEDIGREE pouches (lamb & poultry in jelly)*

*Price (300g pouch): * 69p
*Suggested daily amount:* 3 pouches 
*Daily feeding cost:* £2.07

*Ingredients:* Meat and animal derivatives (min 4% lamb, min 4% poultry), cereals, oils, fats, derivatives of vegetable origin, vegetable protein extracts, minerals

* * * * *

*PETS AT HOME ADVANCED NUTRITION cans (chicken)*

*Price (395g can): * £1.59
*Suggested daily amount:* 2 ½ cans
*Daily feeding cost:* £3.97

*Ingredients:* Chicken (40%), beef, rice, barley, maize, minerals, seaweed extract, cassia, salmon oil, sunflower oil, guar gum, prebiotics, yucca extract, cranberry extract, taurine

* * * * *

*SAINSBURYS cans (chicken in jelly) *

*Price (400g can): * 49p
*Suggested daily amount:* 2 cans
*Daily feeding cost:* 98p

*Ingredients:* Meat and animal derivatives (min 37% including min 4% chicken), derivatives of vegetable origin, cereals, vitamins, minerals, sugar

* * * * *

* WAINWRIGHTS trays (turkey with rice) *

*Price (395g tray): * 88p
*Suggested daily amount:* Two thirds of a tray 
*Daily feeding cost:* 58p

*Ingredients:* Turkey (65%), turkey liver (5%), brown rice (5%), minerals, seaweed, chicory root

* * * * *

**WEBBOX 'chubs' (beef & lamb flavour)*

*Price (880g 'chub'): * 56p
*Suggested daily amount:* Half a 'chub'
*Daily feeding cost:* 28p

*Ingredients:* Meat and animal Derivatives (including beef and lamb flavourings), cereals , derivatives of vegetable origin, minerals, EC permitted colourings and preservatives

* * * * *

*WINALOT cans (tuna in jelly) *

*Price (400g can): * 62p
*Suggested daily amount:* 3 cans
*Daily feeding cost:* £1.86

*Ingredients:* Meat and animal derivatives, cereals, fish derivatives (min 4% tuna), vegetable protein extracts, minerals, EC permitted colourings

* * * * *

*ZIWIPEAK cans (tripe, venison & lamb) *

*Price (370g can): * £2.35
*Suggested daily amount:* 2 cans
*Daily feeding cost:* £4.70

*Ingredients:* Lamb tripe, lamb meat, venison meat, venison tripe (total meat content 66%), green lipped mussel, guar gum, sodium tripolyphosphate, minerals, vitamins, carrageenan

* * * * *

This thread is merely a guide - a starting point for you to do your own research into your chosen brand


----------



## Toffee44 (19 February 2013)

Hello stranger!!!!! Mine are on fishmongers after I a) messed up last months order b) fainted at WW wet trays price increase!!


----------



## ladyearl (19 February 2013)

Fish4dogs have changed their "recipe" since this was originally done and now contains pea flour - which does not work for everyone. I'm not sure what other foods may have changed since this list was compiled I know it has been around for a while and actually I still think it is valid for a rough indicator. 

This is the ingredients list for the working dog food that I feed my BC on and she does well on......................Ocean White Fish (27%), Pea Flour (22%), Potato (23%), Fishmeal (8.7%), Salmon Oil (9.3%), Beet Pulp (6.6%), Brewers Yeast, Minerals


----------



## Luci07 (20 February 2013)

Useful as I am playing around with hyperallenigic foods for my stafford girls. The scratching as stopped (were on JWB before), they liked the JWB hyperallengic, liked the Simply foods, and Skinners and the Fish4dogs which looked the best seems to be receiving a resounding paws down.

Guilty had switched from Nature diet to Butchers as got fed up with constantly having none available due to stocking issues. Will look again!


----------



## Steeleye Span (21 February 2013)

Well done Six Star. Yes this dry food index is an invaluable tool when considering dry food.


----------



## Steeleye Span (21 February 2013)

The Wet Food index is excellent as well.  Hope this becomes a STICKY.  I feed WW Trays and although the price has increased, according to the box, the meat content has now risen to 71%. Liver and Rice both remain at 5%.


----------



## Alec Swan (21 February 2013)

A bit late now,  considering the trouble that you've gone to,  but a manufacturers stated protein content may have helped.  A good effort,  just the same,  and useful too. 

Thank you.

Alec.


----------



## Cinnamontoast (21 February 2013)

Steeleye Span said:



			The Wet Food index is excellent as well.  Hope this becomes a STICKY.  I feed WW Trays and although the price has increased, according to the box, the meat content has now risen to 71%. Liver and Rice both remain at 5%.
		
Click to expand...

It is, in the locked bit above. I've asked admin to make it more obvious, ie a sticky of its own.


----------



## Toast (22 February 2013)

Yaaay i've been waiting for this! 

Now, Fatty.... Sticky please!


----------



## Micky (11 November 2015)

Maybe add Akela dry food to the list..in green!! Hasdone wonders for my dog, it appears very similar to Orijen but cheaper...


----------



## Cinnamontoast (11 November 2015)

Can you post the ingredients, please? Sounds interesting.


----------



## hobo (11 November 2015)

Very interesting lists though I am feeding 2 red feeds but as my very large dog at 10 1/2 years old and a picture of health I will not change his diet. He does also fill up on egg shells, cleans the grill pans, steals the margarine, horse hoof trimmings, horse poo, calf poo, cow poo ( bit of a theme there) ect, ect.


----------



## Micky (13 November 2015)

Would love to post ingredients but think it would take me all day...computer wont let me copy and paste..however if you tap in Akela, the ingredients list is there


----------



## Alec Swan (13 November 2015)

Generally speaking and with livestock-feeds (sheep cattle etc.),  the protein content whilst reflected by the price,  also reflects the 'source' of the protein,  and it's an important point.  With the cheaper L/S feeds,  for instance,  the higher protein but cheaper feeds are sourced all so often from urea.  

With ruminants being fed byproducts of other animals,  is how we ended up with BSE.  Dogs however,  being totally accepting of animal by products probably wouldn't suffer and though seeming to be unpalatable to us,  perhaps that would include the apparently less than savoury aspects,  though the important point (to me anyway!),  is that considering the other side of the coin,  canines aren't truly vegetarian and achieving a protein level which would,  under normal circumstances be exclusive to a herbivore,  could well be a mistake.

I'm not a dietician and tend to feed my dogs what ever is available,  but it does all make me wonder.

Alec.


----------



## Micky (13 November 2015)

Don't really know what you're getting at Alec swan? Any sane person knows dogs (and cats) aren't herbivores or veggies for that matter......they do eat certain herbs/hedgerow fruits/veg naturally though..


----------



## Alec Swan (13 November 2015)

I suspect that you've missed my point.  The point that I'm making Micky is that all so often and in the dietary makeup of many feeds for dogs,  the protein level is obtained from sources which would normally be considered that of herbivores.  Those dog feeds which are predominantly grain based are sourcing their claimed for protein levels from a food source which is generally alien to dogs.  Does that help?

Alec.


----------



## Micky (13 November 2015)

Yes that is clearer thanks...akela dog food is grain free


----------



## Fiona (6 February 2016)

My new pup is being fed on waggs dry puppy food I've been told.

So I guess as its a red rating I'll want to change that asap. 

Would anyone like to recommend a puopy food for a terrier..

We used to feed my last dog james wellbeloved I think, and arden grange was the other alternative at the time. 

Live in ni, but access to pets at home and other smaller pet shops.

Many thanks for help 

Fiona


----------



## Racingahoy (22 March 2016)

This may have been covered or off topic but is there a simple guide between the pros and cons of wet vs dry food? just inherited a labradoodle and would like to switch to dry but she's eight years old.


----------



## 11bluewolf (31 March 2016)

don't think it is listed but what is your opinion on AATU? it has very good reviews, high meat content grain free etc? The kibble is almost moist so it seems fresh. My fussy dog loves it.


----------



## Cinnamontoast (31 March 2016)

Fiona, if you haven't yet decided, go through the indexes as well as the allaboutdogfood website to help you choose. 

11bluewolf, the OP isn't on here, she posted her indexes at my request. Go through the allaboutdogfood website for advice on food. It gets 5/5 stars, should hope so at that price! http://www.allaboutdogfood.co.uk/the-dog-food-directory


----------



## Fiona (31 March 2016)

Thanks  cm...

I used the allaboutdogfood site and settled  on wainwright's puppy..

She is a wee tinker  though, wolf's one flavour  down and dislikes another. .. Rascal..

Fiona


----------



## JillA (1 April 2016)

I'm not sure meat content is the best way to grade dog food of any kind - dogs are omnivores and can live quite well on vegetarian diets, properly balanced. For me, the more important consideration would be what if any non foods are included, much as I check out human processed food. If it contains ingredients I don't recognise as a food stuff I leave it on the shelf.
Cats on the other hand do need meat, as they can't metabolise their own turine (sp?) so meat content would be important for them


----------



## Cinnamontoast (1 April 2016)

Taurine. I absolutely wouldn't dream of feeding a dog on a vegetarian diet, there's simply no need.

 I agree about the non food ingredients, but they're often well disguised or just not mentioned and the E numbers proliferate in some foods, especially the big brands in the supermarkets.


----------



## Cinnamontoast (1 April 2016)

Fiona said:



			Thanks  cm...

I used the allaboutdogfood site and settled  on wainwright's puppy..

She is a wee tinker  though, wolf's one flavour  down and dislikes another. .. Rascal..

Fiona
		
Click to expand...

Wainwright's puppy and adult foods are virtually identical, I put the last pup straight onto the adult stuff


----------



## Slightlyconfused (10 September 2016)

I'm feeding burns penplan chicken and rice or egg and rice to have a variety to my one year old cocker and 10 year old collie. 
It's the only food I've found that doesn't upset the collies stomach, natures menu and natures harvest cause really bad stomach, same with ww. 

Was just wondering why it was a yellow instead of green? Or am I being dumb? Lol. 

It is quite expensive but I am reluctant to try anything else as his tummy is so much better on it.


----------



## TGM (10 September 2016)

I suspect it is because of the fairly high grain content (rice).  If you read the original post, the definition of a 'green' food is:

_Green  these are the dry foods that I consider to be of exceptional quality. They have a very high meat content *and little or no grains.*_

I must say Burns Fish and Rice is the only feed that doesn't upset my lurcher's tum, so I'm sticking to it!


----------



## littlebranshill (14 September 2016)

This is fantastic.  Every dog owner should read this


----------



## Slightlyconfused (14 September 2016)

TGM said:



			I suspect it is because of the fairly high grain content (rice).  If you read the original post, the definition of a 'green' food is:

_Green  these are the dry foods that I consider to be of exceptional quality. They have a very high meat content *and little or no grains.*_

I must say Burns Fish and Rice is the only feed that doesn't upset my lurcher's tum, so I'm sticking to it!
		
Click to expand...

Thanks I'm obviously having a idiot week &#128583;


----------



## Cinnamontoast (14 September 2016)

The OP doesn't rate grains in dog food. The only thing to be wary of with Burns-anecdotally-is that dogs can drop weight too easily on it, again, possibly due to the high grain content.


----------



## Slightlyconfused (16 September 2016)

cinnamontoast said:



			The OP doesn't rate grains in dog food. The only thing to be wary of with Burns-anecdotally-is that dogs can drop weight too easily on it, again, possibly due to the high grain content.
		
Click to expand...

That's good for the collie as he needs to loose about 3kilos &#128583;


----------



## littlebranshill (4 October 2016)

I use Husse the Swedish dog food but that doesn't seem to be on your list.


----------



## littlebranshill (15 October 2016)

I Feed Husse a Swedish dog food.  Can't find it on this listing.


----------



## Nici (29 April 2017)

I have found that "Gentle" is a very nice dog food. It gets produced by the same company as Markus Muhle, I believe. 
There is a website I find quite handy but it takes a while to find the list of ingredients: www.allaboutdogfood.com, where dog feeds get rated from 1 to 5 stars.
Six Star, thank you for your list, it's very useful and I can access it better than that website!


----------



## Cinnamontoast (4 May 2017)

I'll tell her, she's not on here, I made her put the list on!


----------



## Nici (4 May 2017)

cinnamontoast said:



			I'll tell her, she's not on here, I made her put the list on!
		
Click to expand...

An excellent idea to have posted it and stickied it! 
And thank you for letting her know


----------



## Goldenstar (4 May 2017)

Why on earth would anyone take neutrino advice based only on the opinion of some one who happily admits they not qualified to give an opinion and gives us no reasons why her own opinion means anything .
I am off over to mumsnet to post some stuff on baby food .


----------



## Nici (4 May 2017)

Goldenstar said:



			Why on earth would anyone take neutrino advice based only on the opinion of some one who happily admits they not qualified to give an opinion and gives us no reasons why her own opinion means anything .
I am off over to mumsnet to post some stuff on baby food .
		
Click to expand...

To be honest, I quite like Six Star's post simply because I tend to agree with her ratings.  
I would give similar ratings and I would base them on the following: 
the amount of fresh meat (not meat meal) in the kibble, the absence of wheat and other common allergy-causing ingredients, the clarity of the ingredients on the packaging, as well as the absence of salt, sugar and artificial colours, which are only there to make the kibble look attractive to humans anyway.


----------



## Nici (4 May 2017)

But you are also right, Goldenstar. It's important to look at several sources and opinions, notably from dog nutritionists, but also dog behaviourists, who can really see a change in the dog's behaviour when they switch from something very high-energy like Baker's to another brand, and one should only then decide what food to get for one's dog.


----------



## Rupertthebear (5 May 2017)

Every dog is different, I raised a pup on Wagg couldn't fault the stuff and he loved it


----------



## Rupertthebear (5 May 2017)

Fiona said:



			My new pup is being fed on waggs dry puppy food I've been told.

So I guess as its a red rating I'll want to change that asap. 

Would anyone like to recommend a puopy food for a terrier..

We used to feed my last dog james wellbeloved I think, and arden grange was the other alternative at the time. 

Live in ni, but access to pets at home and other smaller pet shops.

Many thanks for help 

Fiona
		
Click to expand...

I had pup on Wagg, it was great for him. Never upset his belly, he loved it! He is a good doer, but doesn't get on well with the more 'natural richer foods'!


----------



## Rupertthebear (5 May 2017)

Dry is better IMO, wet is more expensive, mostly water and you have to feed more of it! Plus wet makes mine smelly, id much rather moisten the dry food to make it more palatable with some grated carrot etc, the odd bone!


----------



## Cinnamontoast (5 May 2017)

Wagg contains carcinogenics. It is very low quality, hence the very low price. It contains virtually no meat and has lots of grains.


----------



## Cinnamontoast (5 May 2017)

Goldenstar said:



			Why on earth would anyone take neutrino advice based only on the opinion of some one who happily admits they not qualified to give an opinion and gives us no reasons why her own opinion means anything .
I am off over to mumsnet to post some stuff on baby food .
		
Click to expand...

You are not obliged, obviously, to follow any ideas on here. The index is a guide to what is in and the price of various foods. The OP clearly states that she is no expert. Blame me for asking her to post the guide. I thought it useful to have a summary without having to stare at packaging for hours.


----------



## Karran (11 June 2018)

Posting this on here to get some ideas! Mrs Spaniel and I are off on a walking holiday to Mull end of July and then have qualified for the Flyball champs in Mid-August.
She's normally on raw and if she goes away I switch to Nature's menu tins but I dont want to weigh myself down with loads of those! So for ease I'd like to put her onto dry while i'm away, I've got time to experiment and find something that works, and doesn't lose her energy levels. She's also a bit of a stresshead and loses condition very easily, so that needs to be taken into consideration so any ideas from you guys would be very welcomed!


----------



## oldie48 (2 August 2018)

Hi just posting to say that I moved Stanley onto Millies wolfheart about three months ago and he loves it. my daughter's very fussy Viz has moved onto it and he loves it too. I am very impressed with it and it's not too expensive either, if you are looking for a good dry food, it's well worth a look.


----------



## Aru (2 March 2019)

This probably needs to be updated and revised...now that some of the grainfree foods have been implicated in causing taurine deficiencies and heart failure in some dogs......


----------



## Cinnamontoast (2 March 2019)

Iâ€™d say remove. The allaboutdogfood website is simple and updated with  new foods. Iâ€™ll report to FAT.


----------

